# ClipArtBoom Offers Basketball Designs And Templates In New Package



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Offer basketball teams and fans cutting-edge new looks with a brand-new design pack offered by Clipartboom.com (Clipartboom.com | Premium Vector and Digital Clip Art Designs). The Basketball Pack Volume 1 has modern and diverse styles that allows you to mix and match clip art, backgrounds, fonts, and colors to create gorgeous production-ready design themes and concepts.

The pack includes 35 black-and-white and color clip art pieces that are available in .EPS and Adobe Illustrator (.AI) formats. The pack also has 35 black-and-white and color interactive design templates. Design templates are available in .EPS, .AI and .CDR formats. All fonts used in the design templates are included.

All designs are royalty free and have unlimited usage. They can be used for screen printing and digital printing including direct to garment, inkjet and laser digital transfers, and print and cut. New designs are added on a monthly basis. To view the basketball designs, go to Vector Basketball Designs & Clip Art for T-Shirts. 

For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

